# New Addition - Panasonic DMP-BD55



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello everyone I just pulled the trigger on a Panasonic DMP-BD55, very nice I'm using the 7.1 analog outputs for the moment but I'm quite pleased. Watched the Dark Knight over the weekend.....Whew!


----------

